# Help With Pandora & iPhone



## TwistedEdge (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok so I know Canadians cannot use Pandora...its a shame, but whatever. I read somewhere (may have even been this forum) that someone said to get someone in the US to create a Pandora account for you, get the App for the Iphone via US itunes store and login with the ID and all should be fine. 

Well when I first got Pandora I went to create an account and then it blocked me. I have tried to uninstall/reinstall, clear cache, cookies, etc, but still Pandora no longer gives me the original option of "Login with existing account/Create new account"

Anyone got any ideas how to get back to this?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You don't.

Pandora is blocking all Canadian IPs. Period, end of story.

Unless you can finagle a US proxy on your iPhone, you're completely out of luck.

May I suggest AOL Radio, Flycast, last.fm and Stitcher as alternatives that seem to have NO problem working in Canada.


----------



## TwistedEdge (Nov 17, 2008)

bummer, ok will have to use AOL radio then I guess although obviously its no where near the same.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

LastFM much? I use it all the time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

AOL radio has some great stations and great fidelity too. Shaw even has Galaxie radio available on your desktop computer now. It will appear as a Quicktime file you can open, rewind, pause, or whatever else you want to do.


----------



## z4nd3r (Sep 24, 2009)

Call me stooopid or captain oblivious but.....
if you set up a US itunes account, download the Pandora app onto your Iphone 
then run the Hot spot shield app on your iphone...think that will work?
F$# the CRTC.....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

z4nd3r said:


> Call me stooopid or captain oblivious but.....
> if you set up a US itunes account, download the Pandora app onto your Iphone
> then run the Hot spot shield app on your iphone...think that will work?
> F$# the CRTC.....


What is it you think the CRTC does? They have nothing to do with Pandora blocking Canadians, and it is, without question, Pandora that chooses to block Canadians although other similar music services seem to be able to work through the border.

I know of instructions to run HotspotShield on an iPhone, but not about a HotspotShield app. Can you direct us to that?


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

HowEver said:


> What is it you think the CRTC does? They have nothing to do with Pandora blocking Canadians, and it is, without question, Pandora that chooses to block Canadians although other similar music services seem to be able to work through the border.
> 
> I know of instructions to run HotspotShield on an iPhone, but not about a HotspotShield app. Can you direct us to that?


It's the licensing issues that Pandora has to deal with specific to each country. It says this right on their home page. I'm sure they'd love to have their services available worldwide if it were possible. Pandora's business would immediately grow exponentially if that were the case. So to say it's Pandora's choosing that Canada is blocked from their service is a bit misleading. It would seem that they have no say in the matter at this point.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

harrisjr said:


> It's the licensing issues that Pandora has to deal with specific to each country. It says this right on their home page. I'm sure they'd love to have their services available worldwide if it were possible. Pandora's business would immediately grow exponentially if that were the case. So to say it's Pandora's choosing that Canada is blocked from their service is a bit misleading. It would seem that they have no say in the matter at this point.


I'd like to believe that, really I would. They've had that note up for over two years. Not even the slightest news or activity on the international front for over two years.

But last.fm, AOL Radio, Radio Paradise, Flycast, Switcher Radio and at least a dozen other such services are either paying HUGE bucks out, or Pandora's full of it.

Based on my experiences with them, my money's on the latter.


----------



## z4nd3r (Sep 24, 2009)

My Baaaaaaad...I meant the Hotspot shield VPN activation not an application....
For Skype and Pandora I thought it might be possible to open a US itunes account (using US credit card/address/email) then download the apps....run Hotspot shield and then work???????.....maybe I'll give it a go, unless someone wants to forewarn my futile attempt


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I asked Pandora to take me off an email list when their web version stopped working in Canada. Tim Westergren (founder, etc.) wrote me back to blame Canada and asked that I stay on and help him fight the good fight. I asked him why Last.fm and similar services kept working just fine, and never heard back.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I asked Pandora to take me off an email list when their web version stopped working in Canada. Tim Westergren (founder, etc.) wrote me back to blame Canada and asked that I stay on and help him fight the good fight. I asked him why Last.fm and similar services kept working just fine, and never heard back.


Zactly!

As for those here who are REALLY determined to listen to Pandora, yes you can get the app (and skype) via a US account in the US iTunes store. I have Skype for iPhone and can verify that it works exactly as it should here in Canada. You just can't buy it here for some reason.

As for Pandora, the desktop version of the app worked with Hotspot Sheild (essentially a US proxy) the last time I checked, so one presumes it could work on an iPhone with a US proxy too -- but why bother when Last.fm (among others) is awesome and Canada-friendly?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Zactly!
> 
> As for those here who are REALLY determined to listen to Pandora, yes you can get the app (and skype) via a US account in the US iTunes store. I have Skype for iPhone and can verify that it works exactly as it should here in Canada. You just can't buy it here for some reason.


I'll bite.. how is the US version of skype different from the one in the Canadian store?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Garry said:


> I'll bite.. how is the US version of skype different from the one in the Canadian store?


Oh, ok, it's now available. I stand corrected, it wasn't for a while there. I never did understand why ...


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Jumping in on the 'Pandora' thing. I've been missing it since they dumped me, too, way back when. But I've been quite happy with Radio Paradise and Mountain Chill (through Octoshape and in iTunes), as well as Grooveshark.
However ... I saw on a blog somewhere that if I went on the Pandora site directly on my BBerry, I could download the phone version, no matter that I'm here Canada. Did so. Put in a dummy U-S zip. Presto. Works like a charm on my BBerry. Hmm, I wonder if they'll find me out. An hour's listening gobbles up about 55 MB - just fine for my 500 MB limit. I won't listen every day.


----------

